
Show HN: A personal knowledge base optimized for online research and learning - mitya777
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-y46BSQxXUY&feature=youtu.be
======
gyrocode
Not the ideal name for the project, hard to spell if you hear it for the first
time. Otherwise, great combination of the Chrome plug-in and the website.
Please nominate your project for "Project Of The Month" award at
[https://www.gyrocode.com/articles/project-of-the-
month-2019-...](https://www.gyrocode.com/articles/project-of-the-
month-2019-04/) to get more exposure for your project.

~~~
mitya777
Thanks for the feedback. I'll nominate.

